# Too Faced Sweet Peach palette vs ABH Subculture Palette



## chelsea1605 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm buying a birthday present for my friend and I don't know whether to get her the ABH subculture palette or the sweet peach palette. I know that the subculture palette and sweet peach have very different shades I.e they're not dupes of each other, however, my friend already has the ABH modern renaissance palette and she knows the quality of ABH palettes are amazing. However, the only thing stopping me from buying the subculture plate is the fact that is has SO MANY bad reviews, apparently it's powederyband not blendable at all. I know in general, ABH quality is GENERALLY better than too faced which is said to be very hit and miss, however if the subculture palette is that bad, shouldn't I just get her the sweet peach one? Please can someone with BOTH palettes please let me know what to do? Thanks so much!


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 12, 2017)

chelsea1605 said:


> I'm buying a birthday present for my friend and I don't know whether to get her the ABH subculture palette or the sweet peach palette. I know that the subculture palette and sweet peach have very different shades I.e they're not dupes of each other, however, my friend already has the ABH modern renaissance palette and she knows the quality of ABH palettes are amazing. However, the only thing stopping me from buying the subculture plate is the fact that is has SO MANY bad reviews, apparently it's powederyband not blendable at all. I know in general, ABH quality is GENERALLY better than too faced which is said to be very hit and miss, however if the subculture palette is that bad, shouldn't I just get her the sweet peach one? Please can someone with BOTH palettes please let me know what to do? Thanks so much!


I wouldn't buy the subculture to anyone, it is not a good buy and I owned it. but you could buy her a ABH quad (selfmade palette instead?)


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2017)

(Moved to Recommendations.)


----------



## chelsea1605 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for your advice, after watching a few more review videos I'm definitely not going to be purchasing the subculture palette - it would be waste of money!


----------

